# Ocean Tower inventory is loaded for 2019 reservations



## buzglyd (May 11, 2018)

It appears one can make reservations starting Jan 5th. 

Only 28,750 points for a 3 BR penthouse!

I'll be at KL in September. I may have to snoop around.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 11, 2018)

Nice to see these coming on-line so quickly. However at those points rates I will need to pick up another resale or wait until GI or Tower resales come back to earth.  This is a (soft) form of devaluation of the system.


----------



## Shmiddy (May 11, 2018)

This is a harbinger of things to come - 'Elite' properties in desirable locations at sky high point rates to entice existing owners to upgrade. Most likely any Maui property will be in the same rate structure.


----------



## buzglyd (May 11, 2018)

There are lower point values in that tower also. They won't have premium views but it covers the spectrum.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 11, 2018)

I wonder how HGVC will support resale property values in the future. It is one thing to lose money on a $30 - $60k developer buy-in but if these properties fall to earth from >$100k+ price this seems like an unsustainable sales model. People who can afford that level of buy-in will buy into fractionals and condos that tend to hold their value.


----------



## Sapper (May 11, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> It appears one can make reservations starting Jan 5th.
> 
> Only 28,750 points for a 3 BR penthouse!
> 
> I'll be at KL in September. I may have to snoop around.



And I thought that 16,800 point contract I just signed on was HUUUUUUUUUUUGE.  the sight of 28,750 made me choke a little.


----------



## Helios (May 11, 2018)

Sapper said:


> And I thought that 16,800 point contract I just signed on was HUUUUUUUUUUUGE.  the sight of 28,750 made me choke a little.


What location/unit type, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Helios (May 11, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Nice to see these coming on-line so quickly. However at those points rates I will need to pick up another resale or wait until GI or Tower resales come back to earth.  This is a (soft) form of devaluation of the system.


Soft indeed.


----------



## Sapper (May 11, 2018)

Helios said:


> What location/unit type, if you don't mind me asking.



Two weeks at Valdoro, one ski one summer, both 2bed+ units.


----------



## Helios (May 11, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Two weeks at Valdoro, one ski one summer, both 2bed+ units.


Nice.  I thought you got a single unit.


----------



## Sapper (May 11, 2018)

Helios said:


> Nice.  I thought you got a single unit.



Both units are on a single contract number.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 11, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Both units are on a single contract number.



I thought ALL Valdoro was sold as a two week packages. Is this true?


----------



## GT75 (May 11, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I thought ALL Valdoro was sold as a two week packages. Is this true?



No, I own ski float week only.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (May 12, 2018)

Was at HWV today. I was offered a presentation of the Ocean tower and I told him I was already a "resale" owner.  I told the sales rep, "you guys don't like me".  He laughed and still said he would give me 50k honor points and two free luau tickets for a tour.  I turned him down.


----------



## GT75 (May 12, 2018)

I am planning a trip to HI late February/early March next year.    The trip does include the BI.    I am really wondering if I should book Ocean Tower over KL.   If I did, it would certainly burn through a lot of points for that stay.    I was reviewing the pictures on the web site but wasn't impressed with what I saw concerning how they planned to renovate the rooms.     Has anyone seen a model unit?   Or any other impressions of the property/rooms?


----------



## GregT (May 12, 2018)

Harry and I did a tour of the model back in February and we posted some pictures.  It was a well appointed unit and there were positives and negatives to it.   I will stay at Kings Land or Bay Club when we return. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## SmithOp (May 12, 2018)

I took these April 19th.

They are framing a bump out between the balconies, making one unit out of two hotel rooms.

Note that these are all at the back of the innermost ring, facing the golf course.  I don’t know where the model is, didn’t inquire.

The other shot from Buddha Point show they haven’t touched the outer OF ring.  That is going to be the hardest spot to get their construction equipment in.  I would have started there and moved back to minimize disruption to the other units.  The yard they set up with construction containers and dumpsters is just off the back maintenance road.  This morning there was a guy with a loader putting debris in the dumpster, making a hell of a racket using the bucket to compress everything in the dumpster.

I wouldn’t want to book one of these units.  We enjoyed a phase two 2br ground unit in building 22 for 7000pts a week.  A short walk across the street to the super pool.  Buildings 21/22 are going to be my preferred location at KL.  I prefer the KL super pool to the hotel pools.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GT75 (May 12, 2018)

Thanks @SmithOp and @GregT for the information.     How is (will be anyway) the view from the OV units?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 12, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I am planning a trip to HI late February/early March next year.    The trip does include the BI.    I am really wondering if I should book Ocean Tower over KL.   If I did, it would certainly burn through a lot of points for that stay.    I was reviewing the pictures on the web site but wasn't impressed with what I saw concerning how they planned to renovate the rooms.     Has anyone seen a model unit?   Or any other impressions of the property/rooms?



JMHO... It really depends on what type of experience you’re looking for.

If you’re planning to spend a lot of time at the Hilton Waikoloa resort and would like to stay at an oceanfront property then Ocean Tower will fit the bill.

However if you’re basically using the accommodations as a base and planning to go off site most days then you’ll have easier access to your car from Kings Land. And you can use the free internal shuttle whenever you want to visit the Hilton Waikoloa resort.

The Ocean tower is part of Hilton’s mega destination resort on 62 acres. Kings Land is more like an apartment complex. It’s a more relaxed quieter location compared to the Hilton hotel resort complex.
_Note: There’s also a daily parking fee at the Hilton Waikoloa resort (currently $26 per day) vs free & convenient outside your door parking at Kings Land._

Pictures

GregT posted his pictures in this thread (on page 2) - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-timeshares-at-waikoloa.268391
I posted hotel room views from the Ocean tower via TripAdvisor in this thread  (on page 1) -  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/big-island-ocean-tower-is-in-the-reservation-system.270841


----------



## GT75 (May 12, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.    That really helps a lot.     I think that I am leaning towards booking KL, for several of the reasons that you all have pointed out.      Thanks again.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 12, 2018)

Here’s some additional info for those unfamiliar with Hilton’s 62 acre oceanfront resort destination at Waikoloa 

Hilton Waikoloa Village (HWV) Resort website - http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/about-the-resort
My HWV Pool and Lagoon Photos - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...n-at-the-hilton-waikoloa-village-rock.194066/
HWV Know before you go - https://www.hawaiimagazine.com/content/7-things-know-you-go-hilton-waikoloa-village
Detailed Oyster review of HWV - https://www.oyster.com/hawaii/hotels/hilton-waikoloa-village/
Waikoloa Beach resort area information- http://waikoloabeachresort.com/index.php/
Waikoloa Area map - https://goo.gl/images/nBf9GE


----------



## klpca (May 12, 2018)

Having stayed at the hotel about 10 years ago, the walk from the tower to the parking lot put me off of ever staying there again. It was a 20 min walk. It wasn't much of a time savings using the monorail. I found it very inconvenient because we were just using the resort as a base. If you were staying onsite it wouldn't be as much of an issue.

But those points! Yowza. That's getting up there!


----------



## jehb2 (May 13, 2018)

My husband stayed at our Bay Club timeshare when he attended a conference at the Hilton Waikoloa Hotel.  He walked from our timeshare to the conference rooms and was able to get there faster then most of colleagues who stayed at the hotel.


----------



## tk25 (May 15, 2018)

We toured the models this last Jan. 2018 and they were very nice but "smaller" - not as big as were used to.  They were also on top floor adjacent to the wing that they are remodeling. Yes ocean views but will be able to see multiple other balconies from your balcony.  As noted above the part they are converting is not the best ocean view location and they face golf course with ocean beyond.  Also doing extensive renovation in courtyard.


----------



## Harry (May 16, 2018)

I was very impressed with the model. The OT conversion will be quie upscale.  However, as pointed out above there are numerous drawbacks. If you are not a walker this location is not for you.  I am and I paced the distance between 14 and 17 minutes to the lobby and then about 7 to 10 minutes to the parking lot.

Harry


----------



## linsj (May 16, 2018)

Do the studios have a kitchen sink like HHV Lagoon Tower or not?


----------



## GregT (May 17, 2018)

I think they did but don’t precisely remember. (I think I would recall if they didn’t have a sink).

The Studios are what stuck with me as the best units. There are some points deals and the units were a good size.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (May 17, 2018)

(Duplicate)


----------



## Mosescan (May 17, 2018)

Helios said:


> Nice.  I thought you got a single unit.



You can get a single week with that point value. It’s a 1 BR premiere luxury at GW or GI. Probably also the new tower as well but not sure.


----------



## Mosescan (May 17, 2018)

MikeinSoCal said:


> Was at HWV today. I was offered a presentation of the Ocean tower and I told him I was already a "resale" owner.  I told the sales rep, "you guys don't like me".  He laughed and still said he would give me 50k honor points and two free luau tickets for a tour.  I turned him down.



LOL! I couldn’t buy a tour while we were there! Because our recent purchase had been within the last 3 or 6 months they wouldn’t even let me book an owners update. Even though our purchase had been long distance and we never actually got an update. 

Too bad. I wanted to tour the new property.


----------



## Mosescan (May 17, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> JMHO... It really depends on what type of experience you’re looking for.
> 
> If you’re planning to spend a lot of time at the Hilton Waikoloa resort and would like to stay at an oceanfront property then Ocean Tower will fit the bill.
> 
> ...



Not only do you get free parking at Kingsland, if you’re staying at Kingsland you also get free parking at Waikaloa village and free use of their pool.


----------



## linsj (May 17, 2018)

GregT said:


> I think they did but don’t precisely remember. (I think I would recall if they didn’t have a sink).
> 
> The Studios are what stuck with me as the best units. There are some points deals and the units were a good size.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Greg. It's good to have studio options in Waikoloa. Most of the time I don't need a one-bedroom.


----------



## Helios (Jul 20, 2018)

Ocean tower status on 7/20.


----------



## Helios (Jul 20, 2018)

We skipped Kings Land this year and stayed at the Lagoon Tower Makai-Ocean Side.  I wish they were converting the Lagoon tower instead, way better location IMO.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 15, 2018)

Helios said:


> View attachment 7487



I was just visiting KL and went by the Ocean Towers building to just take a peek.

They will be working on this in 3 phases.  Phase 1 which is the area NOT in green in the photo attached by Helios.  That section will house the new OT front desk check in area.  There is a new entrance planned, allowing you to drive up and drop your luggage off, but I am not sure what parking will be available here.  None of these are considered views and this first phase will only be standard units.

There will be 2 additional phases which will be splitting the remaining of the conversion with the bulk of the Oceanfront and Oceanview units being converted during the last phase.


----------



## bobbi_1217 (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm a bit confused by your comment that "None of these are considered views...". We picked up a brochure of the Ocean Tower last January. According to the brochure, the first phase does have Resort, Partial Ocean and Ocean views. The ocean views are closest to the middle ring on the Maui side overlooking the golf course. Phase one has the usual accommodation types - regular, plus and premier. During an owner update in June, we were told that once phase one is complete (the not green in the photo) that construction on the rest of the rings will cease for some period of time (implied several years). Who knows for sure. We're back on the Big Island in January and will check out the progress, if any, on the rest of the rings.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 16, 2018)

bobbi_1217 said:


> During an owner update in June, we were told that once phase one is complete (the not green in the photo) that construction on the rest of the rings will cease for some period of time (implied several years). Who knows for sure. We're back on the Big Island in January and will check out the progress, if any, on the rest of the rings.



I'm reasonably sure a multi-year gap between phases will prove accurate. From the photo, it looks like maybe 12 or 13 units in this first phase, and with six floors, that's 70-80 units. With 52 weeks/year, that's 3,600 to 4,000 intervals to sell. Given HGV's capital light development model, they will not want to expend capital to build out the subsequent phases until they need the inventory to sell. It could be a year - and probably more - between phases unless initial sales are through the roof.

We'll be at Ocean Tower for a one-night add-on to our Kohala Suites stay next March. We used my free weekend night from my Hilton Honors Amex to book a Saturday night hotel room to sync up with a better return airfare on Sunday, March 17.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 16, 2018)

Well given that the NON green area is currently NOT showing the Middle ring on the Maui side, I will stand by my statement that the current construction effort does not have any ocean view or ocean front units.  I was there in Aug, perhaps they revised their plans, as the phase 1 I was shown was only a partial of the ring farthest from the ocean and mostly on the maui side, none facing the lagoon side.  Phase 2 was to include the middle ring and a small portion of the ring closest to the ocean.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 16, 2018)

The gap in the first two phases was posted in the other thread (see info below)



alwysonvac said:


> From Parks and Hotels presentation at the 2017 Citi Global Property CEO Conference in March (see slides 30 to 33) - http://www.pkhotelsandresorts.com/~...esentations/pk-citi-conference-2017-final.pdf
> 
> _Impact of Schedule of Room Transfer to Hilton Grand Vacation _
> 
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 16, 2018)

It looks like that first section at the back would have views of the ocean.

Drone videos
2014





2015





2018


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 16, 2018)

maybe the top floor or two. In the presentation I went to, the bulk of the oceanview view faced the lagoon, and the ocean front rooms were in the ring closest to the budda statue.


----------



## bobbi_1217 (Aug 18, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Well given that the NON green area is currently NOT showing the Middle ring on the Maui side, I will stand by my statement that the current construction effort does not have any ocean view or ocean front units.  I was there in Aug, perhaps they revised their plans, as the phase 1 I was shown was only a partial of the ring farthest from the ocean and mostly on the maui side, none facing the lagoon side.  Phase 2 was to include the middle ring and a small portion of the ring closest to the ocean.



Perhaps I wasn't clear in my comment regarding the ocean view. My reference was to the Maui side and not the middle ring. The brochure shows that the Ocean views in the third ring are on the north side (looking toward Maui) and are on the top two floors.


----------



## klowner (Aug 26, 2018)

Here's the view from the model unit, toured August 2018. View attachment 8004


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 26, 2018)

Nice view. Can you let us know what it is categorized as e.g. OV studio?


----------



## klowner (Aug 26, 2018)

That photo is an Ocean View Studio, but the adjacent 2 bedroom model has the same view. There is a connecting pass through door that turns this configuration into a 3 bedroom.  To answer a previous post, the Studio has a nice Kitchenette.


----------



## linsj (Aug 26, 2018)

klowner said:


> That photo is an Ocean View Studio, but the adjacent 2 bedroom model has the same view. There is a connecting pass through door that turns this configuration into a 3 bedroom.  To answer a previous post, the Studio has a nice Kitchenette.



Does that kitchenette include a sink?


----------



## klowner (Aug 26, 2018)

It does.  Photo Attached. Sink, Microwave, and full sized Fridge.


----------



## linsj (Aug 27, 2018)

klowner said:


> It does.  Photo Attached. Sink, Microwave, and full sized Fridge.



Thanks for the picture. Hilton did a nice job with this part of the conversion.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 27, 2018)

There are some photos posted on the various websites
https://stayhgv.com/Hawaii/OceanTower/
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...d/ocean-tower-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club/
http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/hawaii/ocean-tower-by-hilton-grand-vacations-KOAOTGV/index.html


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 27, 2018)

I would only consider staying here is I chose to NOT get a car.  Parking is $$ charged, and it a hike from this building, although I AFAIK they are going to build a drive, so you can drive up and check in, unload, and then park or valet your car.   None of the other 3 Waikoloa resort charge for parking and they parking is right there at your unit.

I usually get a car on the Big Island, so that may mean I may never stay here.


----------



## linsj (Aug 28, 2018)

Everyone complains about the walk to the parking lot, but I've always enjoyed it. I don't like paying for parking though. But the ocean views from this tower, which I've had numerous times, beat the locations of the other Hilton properties.


----------



## Fhloston (Sep 9, 2018)

Here is the HGVC Ocean Tower brochure dated January 2018 I recently received.
I note in the fine print on the last page: _ Prices range from $9,650 - $750,000. Prices subject to change._


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 9, 2018)

linsj said:


> Everyone complains about the walk to the parking lot, but I've always enjoyed it. I don't like paying for parking though. But the ocean views from this tower, which I've had numerous times, beat the locations of the other Hilton properties.



The walk from Bay Club is nice and the view at Bhudda Point cant be beat. The units at BC are probably twice as big.  

I doubt I will ever stay at OT.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 9, 2018)

Each of the HGVC properties on the Big island have their PROs and CONs. 
I’m just happy that we have choices and hope to visit them all


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey we have a studio option, that is new.


----------



## David M (Oct 9, 2018)

When I saw the Ocean Tower inventory open up, I decided to split my Kings' Land booking between it, and an Ocean Tower studio, for my upcoming trip.

The OT studios seem to be more than 100sqft bigger than any of the HHV studios, so it should seem "roomy" right after my stay in a Kalia Suites studio.

I wonder if there are plans to put a driveway to, and reception at, the OT?  No idea if that is even possible.

I'm interested to see how OT check-in is handled.  I never did change my shuttle drop off, so I'll chat with the folks at Kings' Land, and have a late lunch at the bistro, before heading over to OT.

Who knows, maybe the folks at KL can actually check me in


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 9, 2018)

I was told that a road would be built for checkin purposes only.  It will run along the property line, down behind the convention center space.  But their lips were moving, so who knows.


----------



## Harry (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes. When TUG guru Greg and I toured in February we were told the same thing, by a senior official. Check in will be separate with an independent lobby. Also Greg and I were both impressed with the studio units.

Harry


----------



## tk25 (Oct 11, 2018)

Just went to "owners update" at Sunrise Park City Utah and was told those high point packages at ocean tower over 20k points were just being bought for low MF and very few if any buyers of these would actually use them for their "home week" 
As resale buyer was told that I was not paying my fair share. I have 28k points with three resales and was told I would need to pay 80 to 100k + closing costs to upgrade to the highest premium elite status about 34k points.  They wanted me to convert to Trump International and my MF would go up from just under 4k now to 7k/year approximately.  NO WAY.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 11, 2018)

tk25 said:


> Just went to "owners update" at Sunrise Park City Utah and was told those high point packages at ocean tower over 20k points were just being bought for low MF and very few if any buyers of these would actually use them for their "home week"
> As resale buyer was told that I was not paying my fair share. I have 28k points with three resales and was told I would need to pay 80 to 100k + closing costs to upgrade to the highest premium elite status about 34k points.  They wanted me to convert to Trump International and my MF would go up from just under 4k now to 7k/year approximately.  NO WAY.



Thats a load of BS, every resale sold has already paid the developer premium when it was first sold.  They can keep Elite status.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magmue (Oct 15, 2018)

> As resale buyer was told that I was not paying my fair share.


I cannot roll my eyes enough at this. You should be ashamed of yourself! 

Wait. Your fair share of what? The extravagant lifestyles the sales weasels aspire to?


----------



## klpca (Oct 15, 2018)

magmue said:


> I cannot roll my eyes enough at this.


Isn't that the truth. The real problem in the TS industry is the sales department. They and their lies devalue timeshares imho. Conceptually it's a good idea, but the unending greed of the sales arm is awful.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 15, 2018)

IMO...If you really want elite benefits for a fraction of the price, I believe you can still purchase via an affiliate (or has this option been closed?)

Another way to get _some_ elite benefits is to buy a low-end NYC resale if you think you would use it. You get:

All Inclusive (free online and phone) reservations for $120/year (equivalent to 34k Clubpoint benefit)
Gold Hhonors
Elevated Rewards Membership (discounts on restaurants and events)
Dedicated phone line.

What you don't get:

Free banking and other fees (bHC is free for reservations only)
Upgrades when available
Elite insider communications
Welcome gift (usually cookies)
Access to dedicated check in area (however I have been waived over to use this on numerous occasions from the regular line)
Elite room keys (at some properties)
Special pricing on referral and other developer purchases (oh boy)
Open season discounts (10 - 30%)
Complementary one-way transfer from airport to select Club properties (34k bonus only)

Although it is nice to have the elite wristbands at beach resorts, we get everything we need by being a bHC owner.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 15, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> or has this option been closed?



No, it hasn't.


----------



## magmue (Oct 16, 2018)

> If you really want elite benefits....I believe you can still purchase via an affiliate


Not all affiliates. We bought Bay Club last December, and have 16,800 points per year, no elite benefits. I know Craigendarroch resale works for elite - not sure who else.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 16, 2018)

magmue said:


> Not all affiliates. We bought Bay Club last December, and have 16,800 points per year, no elite benefits. I know Craigendarroch resale works for elite - not sure who else.



I believe all Craigendarroch resales go through their Hilton Sales rep, that's why they count toward elite.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 16, 2018)

dayooper said:


> I believe all Craigendarroch resales go through their Hilton Sales rep, that's why they count toward elite.


Exactly -- it has more to do with who the resales go through vs. the location of the resale.

Kurt


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 16, 2018)

tk25 said:


> As resale buyer was told that I was not paying my fair share. I have 28k points with three resales and was told I would need to pay 80 to 100k + closing costs to upgrade to the highest premium elite status about 34k points.  They wanted me to convert to Trump International and my MF would go up from just under 4k now to 7k/year approximately.  NO WAY.



So you would be paying $80-100k for an extra 7000 points. I’m guessing they offered to subtract the amount you paid for your timeshares.  When I pointed out to the sales guys that in actuality I would be paying $50,000 out of pocket and only getting like 6,200 extra points, in a offer similar to yours he told me no!  I couldn’t look at it that way.  What I had to realize is that I would become the crème de la crème of HGVC owners.  The “you’re not paying you fair share” quote reminded me of the stupid crème de la crème statement.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 16, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Exactly -- it has more to do with who the resales go through vs. the location of the resale.



Correct.    It is determined by who (HGVC rep or not) you purchased the resale through.     If you use the HGVC onsite rep for the resale, then it should count.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 16, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> So you would be paying $80-100k for an extra 7000 points. I’m guessing they offered to subtract the amount you paid for your timeshares.  When I pointed out to the sales guys that in actuality I would be paying $50,000 out of pocket and only getting like 6,200 extra points, in a offer similar to yours he told me no!  *I couldn’t look at it that way.  What I had to realize is that I would become the crème de la crème of HGVC owners.*  The “you’re not paying you fair share” quote reminded me of the stupid crème de la crème statement.



Hmmmm . . . I should use that line on my wife when I want something outrageous. I can tell her “she can’t look at me wanting that new boat that way. I’m the crème de la crème of husbands.” I wonder how that would go over.


----------



## Harry (Feb 22, 2020)

Visited Waikoloa Hilton Ocean Towers this week.  I took my CEO to see  what she thought about the units. The  Makai  (partial) wing is sold out, we were told. Now taking reservations on pre-construction front tower. They could not explain why the next construction was in this tower and not the  2nd tower.  No evidence of any construction going on.  All check in is located at the towers in an impressive new lobby. From the main hotel lobby at least a seven minute walk. With luggage this is  a big problem although the tram could be used. I beat the tram walking.  Hilton is planning an access road but the neighboring condo association is contesting.  They fear annoying head lights.
The models are the same Greg and I toured 2 years ago. The front tower I believe will have limited studio units which Greg, my CEO and I feel is the best deal (still 5250 points) . Hilton will have new boats all electric for its  timeshare owners.  
New tower units are supposed to be available by 2021 with reservations starting this April.??
Overall this should be an impressive Hillton property.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 22, 2020)

jehb2 said:


> So you would be paying $80-100k for an extra 7000 points. I’m guessing they offered to subtract the amount you paid for your timeshares.  When I pointed out to the sales guys that in actuality I would be paying $50,000 out of pocket and only getting like 6,200 extra points, in a offer similar to yours he told me no!  I couldn’t look at it that way.  What I had to realize is that I would become the crème de la crème of HGVC owners.  The “you’re not paying you fair share” quote reminded me of the stupid crème de la crème statement.



LoL You would be the creme de la creme of commissions for the sales force...lucky you!


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 22, 2020)

Harry said:


> Visited Waikoloa Hilton Ocean Towers this week.  I took my CEO to see  what she thought about the units. The  Makai  (partial) wing is sold out, we were told. Now taking reservations on pre-construction front tower. They could not explain why the next construction was in this tower and not the  2nd tower.  No evidence of any construction going on.  All check in is located at the towers in an impressive new lobby. From the main hotel lobby at least a seven minute walk. With luggage this is  a big problem although the tram could be used. I beat the tram walking.  Hilton is planning an access road but the neighboring condo association is contesting.  They fear annoying head lights.
> The models are the same Greg and I toured 2 years ago. The front tower I believe will have limited studio units which Greg, my CEO and I feel is the best deal (still 5250 points) . Hilton will have new boats all electric for its  timeshare owners.
> New tower units are supposed to be available by 2021 with reservations starting this April.??
> Overall this should be an impressive Hillton property.


Thanks for the update


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 23, 2020)

Found some videos today via google . I don’t think these were posted.

by HGVC
(1) Facebook Room Tour - www.facebook.com/HiltonGrandVacations/videos/877260142615437/

(2) This one is actually on the club member website 




by Travelers

(3) 




(4)


----------

